# Acupuncture recommend?



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm in Springs, and for a good acupuncturist I'll travel wherever in town-- 

alternatively, I need an excellent massage therapist who can competently and gently adjust my back after a good massage -- can you volunteer any leads?

thanks everyone!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

That sounds interesting


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

to be fair, I posted this one hundred years ago--or was it just a month ago?.... Macca, you are so funny, as droll and dry as your icon--
dr I will pm you ---


----------



## doctorjon (Apr 27, 2008)

melbatoast said:


> to be fair, I posted this one hundred years ago--or was it just a month ago?.... Macca, you are so funny, as droll and dry as your icon--
> dr I will pm you ---


That icon would look different with one of my bigger needles in its backside.

Oh, damn I'm not supposed to be putting you off!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Is that good are you complimenting me or taking the micky, "girls just want to have fun " or this girl does


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not putting me off. That tail is suppose to be wagging so you;d have to catch me first


----------



## doctorjon (Apr 27, 2008)

Not commenting on you Macca but the icon looks like it needs prozac. Or champagne. Champagne probably.

Anyway, doctors look silly chasing patients. Unless they're Dirk Bogarde. And he's dead.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Still can't put me off. I'm chilling.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

And a Baileys on ice would be nice, that would be my choice


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Dirk Bogarde where did you dig him up from


----------

